# Clever Clever Fishys!!!!



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

The other day, at lunchtime, i fed my 3 P's but they barely touched the food.
The food was left uneaten untill the time i feed them again in the day, (late evening), about 9pm they started getting a bit frisky and after 20 mins of this they suddenly starting eating the food on the bottom of the tank, the food which had been ignored for all of the day.
Was this a fluke or was there something more to it? - I asked myself..........









I repeated this and sure enough the same thing happened, but please be assured that it was frozen or little pieces of food which was left in the tank - nothing too substanstial.

This just goes to show how cleverer an instinct Piranha's really have, I've had these 3 for only 2 months and already they know their feeding times - amazing!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

P's never cease to amaze, eh?
Personally, I would feed them at the time they start eating by themselves, to avoid decaying food in the tank. Small amounts aren't that bad, but on a daily basis, it's not very good either...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz is right. Food left untouch and easily disappear into the gravel and just mess up water perimeters down the line. Its good that they've taught you their feeding schedules.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Its good that they've taught you their feeding schedules.


 Yeah: who's conditioning who???


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

ok ok i know
ive been a naughty piranha keeper!!

yeah i shouldnt really, and i wont be in their new tank.

cheers!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

best thing to do is to find out how much they will definatly consume, and follow those guidelines :smile:


----------

